# can i get liveonlinefooty.com on ipad?



## grogking (Jun 16, 2011)

i have posted elswhere and searched all over for an answer to this but with no luck.
does anyone know if i can play liveonlinefooty.com on my ipad?
i have tried browsers that can play flas like flash expose and skyfire but nothing seems to work.
any ideas people?

cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not supported


----------

